# Connecticut Fishing and Hunting Expo



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Tomorrow is the start of the Connecticut Fishing and Hunting Expo at the Connecticut Expo Center in Hartford, CT the Hours are.

Thursday, February 12, 2004 2:00 PM - 8:00 PM
Friday, February 13, 2004 12:00 PM - 9:00 PM
Saturday, Febraury 14, 2004 10:00 AM - 8:00 PM
Sunday, February 15, 2004 10:00 AM - 5:00 PM


For more info here is the link.


http://www.northeastpromo.com/shows/hunting_fishing_expo/index.php4


----------

